# Figuring out purebred or not…



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello everyone

I'm getting this German shepherd puppy.
Can someone please identify if it's a purebred German shepherd or not.
Plz someone help 
Parents pic also attached


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Cute pup. Do you not trust the Breeder or think those are not the parents? It is impossible to tell by looking at pictures. Looks to be high content GSD, could be 100%. Only sure way to know is a DNA test.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Cute pup. Do you not trust the Breeder or think those are not the parents? It is impossible to tell by looking at pictures. Looks to be high content GSD, could be 100%. Only sure way to know is a DNA test.


Thanks bro first of all.
I trust the person.
And he's also kind of a known person to my relative.
I put this question here because I sent these pics to another breeder and he said that this is not the pigmentation of a gsd and that this dog is FAKE.
And I was like shocked to hear this.
That's why asking here.

Could you tell that is this pigmentation present in gsds and also is his face (mask color) ok?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I just noticed the eyes of the puppy appear lite like a husky and not the color of the parents eyes. Lite color are against the breed standard and considered a fault.

So either the parents carry some dna that caused the fault or mom has a husky on the side. It is possible for litter to have two different dads.

What does this Breeder say about the eyes? Do you pedigrees for the parents that show multiple generations?


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> I just noticed the eyes of the puppy appear lite like a husky and not the color of the parents eyes. Lite color are against the breed standard and considered a fault.
> 
> So either the parents carry some dna that caused the fault or mom has a husky on the side. It is possible for litter to have two different dads.
> 
> What does this Breeder say about the eyes? Do you pedigrees for the parents that show multiple generations?


The father is pedigreed, mother isn't.
However breeder says that mother is also from pedigree parents.

Apart from the eyes , the puppy is good or not?
Should I get it or no as this is my first time and I don't know much.
So confused rn.
I have asked him. He is saying that puppy do changes eye colour untill 10 months or so..

What do you say?


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> I just noticed the eyes of the puppy appear lite like a husky and not the color of the parents eyes. Lite color are against the breed standard and considered a fault.
> 
> So either the parents carry some dna that caused the fault or mom has a husky on the side. It is possible for litter to have two different dads.
> 
> What does this Breeder say about the eyes? Do you pedigrees for the parents that show multiple generations?


Also can you tell about the pigmentation thing?


----------



## GSDdefender (Sep 16, 2021)

Puppies change a ton over the first 18 months. I had a DDR dog that had light eyes early on. The eyes turned amber to dark drown by the time she was an adult. Looking at the pups and parents, I agree they look to be high quality.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

GSDdefender said:


> Puppies change a ton over the first 18 months. I had a DDR dog that had light eyes early on. The eyes turned amber to dark drown by the time she was an adult. Looking at the pups and parents, I agree they look to be high quality.


Should I just get it and leave all the fuss around.
Cause the more I search the more confused I would get and then feel like sad deep inside thinking what if it ain't pure.
🥲


----------



## GSDdefender (Sep 16, 2021)

You should deal with a breeder you are comfortable with. Most reputable breeders have contracts and a reputation. Ask for references. If it doesn't feel right, walk away. There are a lot of good breeders out there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The dogs look purebred. One is a standard plush coated red and black, saddle back. the other is a long coated blanket back. Whoever told you that the colors are wrong for a GSD has no idea what they are speaking of. 

Light eyes are a fault but happen. Read the SV standard. 

Bottom line is - if the dogs are not registered with a legitimate pedigree registry then there is no way to tell if they are purebred. But these parents both look 100% purebred.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

GSDdefender said:


> You should deal with a breeder you are comfortable with. Most reputable breeders have contracts and a reputation. Ask for references. If it doesn't feel right, walk away. There are a lot of good breeders out there.


The person from whom I'm getting this puppy is my relative's friend.
Personally I really like this puppy.
But was just confirming from another breeder who said that there is no such pigment in gsd.
That's why I asked here.
And the person also owns another pair who are from the same father as of these puppies and those dogs look absolutely beautiful.
Can't explain.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> The dogs look purebred. One is a standard plush coated red and black, saddle back. the other is a long coated blanket back. Whoever told you that the colors are wrong for a GSD has no idea what they are speaking of.
> 
> Light eyes are a fault but happen. Read the SV standard.
> 
> Bottom line is - if the dogs are not registered with a legitimate pedigree registry then there is no way to tell if they are purebred. But these parents both look 100% purebred.


Thanks
Can you tell the one I have circled, is that one saddle or the other one?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hassaan said:


> Thanks
> Can you tell the one I have circled, is that one saddle or the other one?


No. colors change as they mature. And you've already stated that the mother is not registered. So you are looking at a puppy that can not be proven thru parentage to be purebred. There isn't any point in any of us guessing on color or whether it's a 100% German Shepherd. All we can say is it LOOKS like one. There are plenty of threads on this board asking the exact same questions as you, a TON coming from your area of the world. Do a search and read thru them. 

Bottom line - if you want a purebred - then find a breeder that has registered dogs that are worked/shown and proven breed worthy.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> No. colors change as they mature. And you've already stated that the mother is not registered. So you are looking at a puppy that can not be proven thru parentage to be purebred. There isn't any point in any of us guessing on color or whether it's a 100% German Shepherd. All we can say is it LOOKS like one. There are plenty of threads on this board asking the exact same questions as you, a TON coming from your area of the world. Do a search and read thru them.
> 
> Bottom line - if you want a purebred - then find a breeder that has registered dogs that are worked/shown and proven breed worthy.


Ok thanks.
Much appreciated


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never ask feedback from another breeder. Are the parent dogs health tested with proof of it?


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Never ask feedback from another breeder. Are the parent dogs health tested with proof of it?


Yes 
He has shown it.
Everything's fine with them


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you like the pup, go for it and don't look back. They look purebred.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ignore what a competitor, who is trying to sell you their product, has to say. Have you been to visit the puppy and seen the kennel and mom? If not do that and have talk with the Breeder about what you want and your concerns. Then decide.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is actually a very interesting conversation. If this breeder were in the U.S., Canada, or any European country - we would all be telling you to walk away on the basis that the mother is not registered as you stated above - thus the breeder is not a good, reputable, breeder. So apparently the criteria has changed because of the geographical area the OP lives in?? 

The dogs should be registered with the official purebred registry of your country. They should be health tested. They should be tested in some venue, whether sport or conformation to prove breed worthiness. I guess it comes down to what do you want to support? Even with limited options. Back yard breeders or good, reputable, breeders that are working to build a good base in your country?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You should get the dog you want. If purebred is important and you aren’t sure, find another breeder. It’s better to decide now then to regret it later.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Unless you plan to breed the dog, I don't know why it matters. The pups are adorable, but look for personality traits in the pups, dam and sire, as well as health history. That is what really matters for finding a good pet! If you want a dog that you plan to breed, then walk away. As others have said, without registration there is no way to prove lineage.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

drparker151 said:


> I just noticed the eyes of the puppy appear lite like a husky and not the color of the parents eyes. Lite color are against the breed standard and considered a fault.


Young puppies typically have blue eyes, they change as they get older.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My experience is breeding about 20 litters over as many years! So I have seen over a hundred puppies from birth to 8+ weeks. I KNOW what puppies look like, I am not guessing or trying to make a case for an observation.

Puppies eyes are always light/bluish/gray when they are babies!!!!! The parents are long stock coat GSDs. If these are their puppies - they are purebred. The pups all look to be long stock coats - like the parents. The one parent appears to be a "blanket" pattern black and red and the other a "saddle" pattern.

Lee


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dad looks oversized to breed standard, but gorgeous


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, all GSD puppies have blue eyes, they usually turn brown by the time the litter goes to its new home. At least the one is a coatie. The one you have circled has eye-rims that almost look like there is some demodex going on. All dogs have demodex mites, and they are only contagious from a dam to a pup when she is still feeding them. It is not like sarcoptic mange (red mange). Usually a dog's immune system keeps them under control. Usually. If a dog has an immune system issue they can go to town and then you have hair loss. Puppies sometimes have the problem because their immune system is immature. I could be wrong though. It is just a picture, it is not necessarily an issue. In fact, I would be surprised that puppies so young would have enough of an issue to be losing hair from it. It is just that they often loose hair around the eyes and on the muzzle first. They look purebred. Nothing in the coloring says anything else. GSDs can have long coats and ear floofies, happy tails, and solid colors, and patterns, They can even have a wave to their coats. They can have bitch stripes and penciling on the toes, and white spots on the chest or toes, soft ears, and more. If you aren't interested in registration and pedigrees, the most important things are health and temperament. The temperament of the dam in particular as both sire and dam give 50% of the genes, but the dam imprints the puppies. If she is nervous and high strung or overly aggressive the puppies will probably be. A bitch with 2 week old puppies may be a lot more stressed with people she doesn't know handling her puppies -- that is not abnormal, but if you can't get near her with 6-8 week old puppies that can be an issue.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

selzer said:


> Yes, all GSD puppies have blue eyes, they usually turn brown by the time the litter goes to its new home.…..


Interesting about the eyes. Our Breeder posts pics of all her litters and they have dark eyes, below is an example of 3 week old pup.

Are her pups eyes dark because she typically has all black or dark sable pups?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, it is hard to remember when exactly the eyes change color. When they open (around ten days) they are blue. They just don't stay blue. I wish I could say that by 3 weeks they are no longer blue, but I don't know when they change. One day I just notice the eyes are no longer blue. Let me see if there is a picture. Nope.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

drparker151 said:


> Interesting about the eyes. Our Breeder posts pics of all her litters and they have dark eyes, below is an example of 3 week old pup.
> 
> Are her pups eyes dark because she typically has all black or dark sable pups?
> 
> ...


This 3 week old puppy has Blue eyes, which is completely normal for this age.


----------

